# Reboot/power off issue



## kungchild (Jul 10, 2012)

I was running Thundershed v1.5 and had a reboot issue (also had a freezing issue but...) so decided to try iKReaM.605.19.ROM.v1.0.RLS.R3Ds and getting the reboot and also an issue where the phone just seems to power off. Did I somehow miss an update that fixed the reboot problem or is there a patch I can run to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

i know like a couple days ago my phone was freezing and all i did was restore my nandroid backup and it works fine now . maybe give that a shot or is your phone over clocked?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i've run both of those roms and didn't experience your issues. you didn't provide enough information to get accurate advice in your post. did you let your rom settle at least ten minutes after initial flash? kernel and its settings? did you install a new kernel before your issues started, if so, did you wipe cache and dalvik cache and let it settle? was your rom flash done on a clean wipe or was it a dirty flash? common activity when reboots happened, if any? recovery and version? rom downloads verified? cache, dalvik cache, data wipe prior to rom flash? permissions fixed? did you restore data from a system app backup? and no, there were never any specific patches for reboots for those roms.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Interestingly, I also has a few random reboots on Thundershed 1.6 and 1.4 in the last month or so, after a long time with no such problems. I was on stock kernel and all stock kernel settings.

Then recently I have been tethering on WIFI and the phone would reboot after about 15 minutes. Then I got a reboot when using GPS. 
I am now trying Imo kernel in safe mode to see if that helps, have not had a reboot yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Interestingly, I also has a few random reboots on Thundershed 1.6 and 1.4 in the last month or so, after a long time with no such problems. I was on stock kernel and all stock kernel settings.
> 
> Then recently I have been tethering on WIFI and the phone would reboot after about 15 minutes. Then I got a reboot when using GPS.
> I am now trying Imo kernel in safe mode to see if that helps, have not had a reboot yet.
> ...


yeah im on safe mode too well hopefully mine doesnt reboot orfreeze


----------



## kungchild (Jul 10, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i've run both of those roms and didn't experience your issues. you didn't provide enough information to get accurate advice in your post. did you let your rom settle at least ten minutes after initial flash? kernel and its settings? did you install a new kernel before your issues started, if so, did you wipe cache and dalvik cache and let it settle? was your rom flash done on a clean wipe or was it a dirty flash? common activity when reboots happened, if any? recovery and version? rom downloads verified? cache, dalvik cache, data wipe prior to rom flash? permissions fixed? did you restore data from a system app backup? and no, there were never any specific patches for reboots for those roms.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


First thanks for responding. I'll try and answer your questions as best I can. Here's how I think you're supposed to install ROM's

Install ROM on SD card
Reboot into recovery (i use ClockworkMod)
wipe data/factory reset
wipe dalvik cache
For the latest ROM I wiped the cache partition
install zip from sdcard
reboot into new ROM
From a "settling" period I was running Thundershed from May to July 6th and the other ROM since July 7th so they should be settled. For Thundershed I did restore data from a backup when GPS wasn't working. What I mean by this is that I took a backup of Thundershed, did the above steps with Gingerbreadrocks ROM, got GPS lock, did the above steps to get Thundershed loaded again and then restored data from backup. For the latest ROM I haven't restored any data. From a kernel side I can't post screenshots but here's the info [email protected]#1 Baseband is 1.48.00.0906w_1,0.01.78.0906w_2 Thanks again for any insight.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

kungchild said:


> First thanks for responding. I'll try and answer your questions as best I can. Here's how I think you're supposed to install ROM's
> 
> Install ROM on SD card
> Reboot into recovery (i use ClockworkMod)
> ...


okay, by settle, i meant to ask whether you let the phone sit undisturbed (no google sign in, no screen on, menu/screen navigation, no interaction with the phone on your part) for at least ten minutes after rom install. check to make sure you have the latest version of clockworkmod recovery installed. that's done easily by entering the rom manager app and checking your version number against the installed version number in the box at the top of the first screen (flash clockworkmod recovery). not having the latest recovery version installed will cause issues. if you haven't already, run "fix permissions" in recovery. fixing permissions can correct lag, random reboot, and force close issues. i don't understand what you mean when you say you restored data. if you restore system app data (red colored apps in TiBu) that will cause issues. restoring user apps' data should be okay, but i don't restore those either and choose instead to batch restore apps only with no data. from what you said, it sounds like you may have restored a thundershed backup without a full wipe (cache, dalvik cache, data) over gingerbreadrock in trying to get GPS lock. if you did do that, that's the cause of all your problems. it doesn't sound like you tweaked or changed the kernel on ikream, so the kernel itself is likely not the problem on that rom. hope that helps. also, unless you're dead set on CWM recovery, i'd try 4ext. i used to have bizarre issues with CWM all the time because the wipe options from the rom manager app don't always work like they should. an alternate recovery is worth looking into.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## kungchild (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah so no I didn't let the phone "settle" once rebooted into the new ROM I usually sign into google and let things start to download like contacts and apps. I will try installing again over the weekend. I did a full wipe after getting GPS lock (sorry I wasn't clear on that). I do have the latest version of CWM but have never run the "fixed permissions" trying that now. Am I mistaken or when you install a new ROM you can use a backup that you performed in another ROM to repopulate user data? What I meant by restored data is that using CWM I backup current ROM. So when I first installed Thundershed I got everything how I like it and did a backup. When GPS didn't work I flashed GBrocks got lock then reinstalled Thundershed. At this point I would typically restore the backup I took earlier of thundershed so I don't have to go through that process again. Make sense? Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

That backup you are restoring will just take you back to square one. If you want to be able to restore your apps and app data you need to use titanium backup.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

kungchild said:


> Ah so no I didn't let the phone "settle" once rebooted into the new ROM I usually sign into google and let things start to download like contacts and apps. I will try installing again over the weekend. I did a full wipe after getting GPS lock (sorry I wasn't clear on that). I do have the latest version of CWM but have never run the "fixed permissions" trying that now. Am I mistaken or when you install a new ROM you can use a backup that you performed in another ROM to repopulate user data? What I meant by restored data is that using CWM I backup current ROM. So when I first installed Thundershed I got everything how I like it and did a backup. When GPS didn't work I flashed GBrocks got lock then reinstalled Thundershed. At this point I would typically restore the backup I took earlier of thundershed so I don't have to go through that process again. Make sense? Thanks again for the suggestions!


i understand a little better what you meant now. again though, with the "repopulate user data", which app or process did you use to restore, was it an app like titanium backup that you used? and which options did you select? those things matter.

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It sounds like an overheat or overclocked to high. I know to get screen lockups I would have to oc past 1500 and if the phone is overheating its designed to reboot.

I will ask are you oc and if so what are your settings?

To the person who phone reboots while on tethering. What is your battery temp? If I tether I have to keep the phone cool by either a fan or on the AC unit. Especially if I am charging. This sucker does generate the heat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kungchild (Jul 10, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i understand a little better what you meant now. again though, with the "repopulate user data", which app or process did you use to restore, was it an app like titanium backup that you used? and which options did you select? those things matter.
> 
> * Thunderbolt 4G *


I was using ROM manager v5.0.0.8 to backup and restore the ROM. So under the backup and restore area I would use the "Backup Current ROM" option and if I switched to another ROM that I previously created a backup for using this method I would use the "Manage and Restore backups"

@hellboy Originally I was running the overclock settings using the InteractiveX governor and 844MHz min and 1209MHz max. I just flashed Thundershed v1.6 using the above suggestions from quickdraw86 (still using CWM not ext4 yet) ie I let it "settle" overnight then signed into google and started downloading some apps.

Seems like after "fixing permissions" things settled down some on the other ROM I just liked Thundershed better so found the newer version.

Thanks again for all the suugestions.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

kungchild said:


> Thanks again for all the suugestions.


oh okay, i understand now. glad things are running better for you!

* Thunderbolt 4G *


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I would drop rom manager as its known to cause more problems than good. I would atleast use your default recovery to make your backups and download roms from the links in the rom threads and would think you will have less problems.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

